# Vizsla names, is it better for training to end in a vowel sound?



## Rascal (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello All,

My wife and I are going to be welcoming our first Vizsla to our family in Jan 2015, just a few weeks away now. We had debated names mostly based on how unique or cute it was and had thought Rascal would be a fun name. However a breeder/dog trainer friend recommended that what ever the name, it end in a vowel sound, especially ending in an "A" or "Ie". The logic is the vowel sounds at the end of the word make it easier for the dog to recognize their name. She noted this is particularly important with the "come" command in a crowded area like a park, or woods when there is a smell or rustle that simply must be investigated. Please let me know if you have an opinion or experience with names ending in vowels and dog training. 

I look forward to reading your replies, thanks in advance.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

People develop their own little rules for naming, and while some of it is based on science, experience, etc. I'm inclined to say that it doesn't really matter. These are smart dogs and Rascal (or whatever he ends up being named) will have no problem figuring out his name. Far more important for recall and training in general is forming a strong bond, making positive associations, hiding your inevitable frustration when things go wrong, and lots and lots of repetition. 

Congrats on the new family member! Rascal seems like the perfect name for your future red devil. For other good suggestions, check out this thread. http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,29490


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've hunted over a gundog named Rascal, and she had no problem recognizing her name with commands.
I've always just tried to keep call names short, but that's just my personal preference.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

They catch on to whatever name you give them pretty quickly. I've read somewhere that it's better if the dog's name begins with a "hard" consonant (like the "K" in Kate). I don't know about that, though. 

Some good friends of mine had a yellow lab, and the husband and wife disagreed on what to name her. Husband called her Scooter, and wife called her Crystal. She came to both. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

msw - I posted begin with a hard consonate - my grandfather showed me this - it carries on the wind under voice control - you want the first sound 2 get the pups attention - try names with a friend that is up wind from you - see what gets their attention - LOL


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

REM, I thought that might have been you. Thanks for the input!! Makes sense.


----------



## Rascal (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks very much for all your replies! Starting the name with a hard consonant is a really good point I never would have considered that before, and I am glad the name was worn well by another vizsla. I picked the name because the Sterling North novel "Rascal" was one of my favorite stories as a kid, and that might sound sentimental but for the most part I think despite good intentions and miles patience the name will be well deserved by our little guy...


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ras - A GREAT CHOICE ! as the YOUNG RASCALS SANG - I've BEEN LONELELY SO LONG - just fits a V !!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Rascal said:


> Thanks very much for all your replies! Starting the name with a hard consonant is a really good point I never would have considered that before, and I am glad the name was worn well by another vizsla. I picked the name because the Sterling North novel "Rascal" was one of my favorite stories as a kid, and that might sound sentimental but for the most part I think despite good intentions and miles patience the name will be well deserved by our little guy...


Opps, guess I should have stated it was a yellow lab that belonged to a friend
I owned a yellow lab named Rowdy, and god bless him, he lived up to his name.
I've had omens with what I've name dogs. 
My male Cash is named after Jonny Cash, and he sure has been a handful.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

In my limited experience, I think dogs generally key on the first part of their name and the end doesn't matter as much. Anyways, a V should be concerned with what's in front.


----------

